# For anyone that purchase a Touchpad from the HP SMB website - READ THIS



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

*FYI to any HP SMB Touchpad Orders. *

I just called 800-888-9909 I am actually still on hold, but a voice message came up during wait that said that ALL HP SMB orders for the Touchpad placed *PRIOR to 4am Monday August 22nd WILL be shipped and you should hear something in next 24-48 hours*. If you placed an order AFTER Monday your order will be cancelled. The message also stated that you will received the freeshipping and the discounted price regardless of what it may show anywhere else.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

HP put this up on their website...


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

Why are they canceling orders when they claim they have more stock to sell?

Why not fill the current orders first?


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

HP Home and HP Small Business do not share inventory. Small Business isn't getting any more, ever. HP Home is.


----------



## hbar98 (Aug 23, 2011)

That's funny. I just got a refund from HP (ordered from the Small Business) and a cancellation email on Sunday...I ordered early Saturday morning and had a cancellation email by Sunday morning.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting that you got hbar98, that sucks. You actually ordered before I did from the sounds of it. I wonder why you got cancelled, did they tell you?


----------



## hbar98 (Aug 23, 2011)

Said that they were out of inventory. I thought that was strange, but by the number of TouchPads that ended up on ebay right after I got my cancel message I figured that they got snatched up by hoarders looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## westnile (Aug 23, 2011)

Already got mine


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

This is my last hope (for now). Onsale cancelled mine. Last I heard from HP SMB was an email Monday saying my order was "captured" and I should here something in 24-72 hours. Credit card still has hold on it. I'm kind of relieved, I didn't want 4. I only order from onsale because HP crashed when ordering and I didn't get a confirmation.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Placed my smb order 8/20 around 2 pm. Was charged for TP later that afternoon and received confirmation email. My order shows an estimated shop date of 8/25 which is tomorrow. The only thing that makes me worry is the fact that the charge is no longer on my bank account anymore. Is this normal? I would've thought with a ship date of 8/25 they would have left the charge on my card still even with it being backordered.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

they wont actually charge the card until it ships. you will probably see it charged again tomorrow.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

placed my order 08/19 11pm'ish and finally have shipping information, Friday will be good


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> they wont actually charge the card until it ships. you will probably see it charged again tomorrow.


Thanks for the info! Hope your right!


----------



## cfirst (Aug 24, 2011)

Even with HP are confuse too, I received an Email last night stating they are canceling my order because they run out the inventory. And then 12 hours later I receive another Email from same place with order update that stated scheduled ship date is 8/28. Sounds like they are expecting additional shipment by the weekend


----------



## cfirst (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh... yes, their website order status also reflect that my order is schedule to ship on 8/28. We will see next week if mine show up on my door step.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

NewZJ said:


> placed my order 08/19 11pm'ish and finally have shipping information, Friday will be good


Did you get an email with tracking information or are you tracking it via the order status link? I ask as the website shows mine should have shipped on Tuesday and I would be receiving it today. However, today came and left and no TP. I called HP and while I will for sure get whats coming to me it sounds like it may still be a week. They said the website simply isn't updated for anyone correctly. I hope you get it!


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

i received the email with the link, also the order status online shows the tracking link


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, as I mentioned previously the charge for the TP had dropped off my account and has not been charged again. Today is the estimated ship date and no email or anything as of yet. When I check my order status it still shows estimated ship date of 8/25, but nothing yet. For those that have received shipping info was it in the evening or just a random time?


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

"NewZJ said:


> i received the email with the link, also the order status online shows the tracking link


Cool. I am going I am a day behind you.


----------



## rockwoodsfinest (Aug 22, 2011)

shit,looks like I got a refund too....no cancellation email but the money got put back on my card...
so is HP getting more on the home site?


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

rockwoodsfinest said:


> shit,looks like I got a refund too....no cancellation email but the money got put back on my card...
> so is HP getting more on the home site?


Do you think it was a refund? I know Saturday when I placed the order I had 2 charges on my account. One for $1 which I assume was authorization, and the second for $105.93 the amount of the touchpad. I first noticed that it had dropped off my account on Tuesday, but not like a refund would have been. It was like the charge never happened. So Im guessing it was a hold for that amount and once they realized they were backordered they dropped the hold. Normally on a refund I'd still see the charge and I'd see where the money was put back. My order status still shows backordered but a shipping date of today. If it was going to ship today, I thunk I would have heard something by now or at least they'd hit my bank account again!


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Was on the phone for an hour today and accidentally hung up. Pretty long hold if you ask me. Ordered mine on the 21st at around 2 am...Would of been the 20th but their website was being hammered and it literally took me almost 3 hours to place a order constantly refreshing pages. My credit is showing the payment has vanished off my transactions today, it was there the past few days...

No tracking number yet or anything. Ship date was listed as the 23rd on the order status page...::sigh::....I really want a TP >_<. Anyone actually receive one from HP SMB without a tracking number being provided? I'm so confuzzled right now >_<


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

"shane369 said:


> Do you think it was a refund? I know Saturday when I placed the order I had 2 charges on my account. One for $1 which I assume was authorization, and the second for $105.93 the amount of the touchpad. I first noticed that it had dropped off my account on Tuesday, but not like a refund would have been. It was like the charge never happened. So Im guessing it was a hold for that amount and once they realized they were backordered they dropped the hold. Normally on a refund I'd still see the charge and I'd see where the money was put back. My order status still shows backordered but a shipping date of today. If it was going to ship today, I thunk I would have heard something by now or at least they'd hit my bank account again!


Don't be so sure about that. I didn't get any shipping/tracking info until 5 hours before it hit my doorstep. ;-) have faith guys!


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Don't be so sure about that. I didn't get any shipping/tracking info until 5 hours before it hit my doorstep. ;-) have faith guys!


Well hopefully mine comes unexpectedly today and that the times and everything are still all messed up. I ordered mine August 21, 7:00pm ET
and the order status finally changed for the first time saying my credit card was approved, but the planned delivery date is September 14! I can't wait that long!

But at least i got one. My 2 from OnSale thru Amazon were canceled.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Just checked and my pending charge is no longer shoeing in my account either. Estimated ship date of today though. I just hope I don't get screwed!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Calm down guys...if you ordered PRIOR to 4am Monday August 22nd you will be getting it. The "charges" dropping off your cards were the authorizations only. You will actually get charged after you tablet ships.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

ncdub said:


> Just checked and my pending charge is no longer shoeing in my account either. Estimated ship date of today though. I just hope I don't get screwed!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Pending charges only stay up for a few days depending on your bank/credit card company. You will be charged and you will get one.
They also pulled back some charges because they removed the shipping fees.


----------



## BigOnes69 (Aug 21, 2011)

I talked to HP small business on the phone. They will honor all orders before the deadline that were not cancelled and have confirmation. I have 4 confirmed. The items will be charged when they ship. HP has ordered extras from the manufacturer in China to fulfill the orders. They will take 3 weeks to get to you. Slowest boat from China.


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

This is BS. I put an order in 2AM on the 20th. Some kind of error happened and made a duplicate of the order. One was canceled and the other apparently had some problem authorizing and according to the person was "saved as a quote" and will get canceled. BS.


----------



## micl9 (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm - ordered mine on Monday afternoon, site was so hammered I ended up with 2 but proceeded anyway as I didn't want peterfares scenario to play out.
I expected a cancellation, instead I got an Order Confirmation today. Of course I still have no shipping info so who knows.
HPs site and order handling really suck!


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmm, ordered mine Saturday afternnoon, received confirmation email. Line Item Detail showing back ordered. Hope I don't have to wait 3 weeks! Ugh


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

are they not going to inform us via email about the wait time? i ordered sat night 11pm got confirmation email 2 days later. And nothen sense did notice expected delivery got changed to 32nd but who knows if that means anything at this point lol. and onsale sux ass.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, my date has at least finally changed on my order from smb. Original ship date was 8/25 with delivery date of 9/1. Today it is showing a ship date of 8/29 with delivery of 9/2 so realistically it's only a 1 day difference. At least some activity finally!


----------



## JustK (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered my Touchpad Saturday 8/20/11 5 EST from SMB and my estimated arrival was 8/25/11 but I still haven't received anything. Called HP, and they said some Touchpads are shipping September 1st and 8th. Hopefully I will get mine soon.


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

When I check my order status ->here<- it says planned ship date is today, 8/27. Seeing as the day is almost over, I seriously doubt that is going to happen. I don't care if it's going to take longer to arrive, I just dislike not knowing what is going on... Gimme an update HP!


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

guess it was worth standing in line for 4 hours to buy one at best buy...


----------



## pahealton (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my confirmation letter and when I looked at line details it shows a request ship date of 9/06. I used my debit card and the money has been released back into my account so I don't know what is going on here. It does show credit approved though. I guess I will wait to see if I get a shipment confirmation letter.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

pahealton said:


> I got my confirmation letter and when I looked at line details it shows a request ship date of 9/06. I used my debit card and the money has been released back into my account so I don't know what is going on here. It does show credit approved though. I guess I will wait to see if I get a shipment confirmation letter.


I am in the same boat. Earlier this week the charge on my bank account just disappeared! SMB originally showed at estimated ship date of 8/25. It was finally updated yesterday the first time since my order on 8/20 and now shows a ship date of 8/29 which is tomorrow. It shows credit approved when I check my order status, so Im assuming that they will charge my debit card again when it ships. I will post back tomorrow with an update if I actually get charged for the TP or if it ships.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

shane369 said:


> I am in the same boat. Earlier this week the charge on my bank account just disappeared! SMB originally showed at estimated ship date of 8/25. It was finally updated yesterday the first time since my order on 8/20 and now shows a ship date of 8/29 which is tomorrow. It shows credit approved when I check my order status, so Im assuming that they will charge my debit card again when it ships. I will post back tomorrow with an update if I actually get charged for the TP or if it ships.


I'm curious as well. I'm in a similar situation. Keep us posted please.


----------



## pantrybear (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a touchpad in my smb cart on Saturday (8/20) but couldn't complete the order. I completed it on Monday morning at 7am. On Tuesday, I got a confirmation email. On Wednesday I got a cancellation email.

However, if I check order status, the order is still there, status is "admin" and delivery date is sept 1. The temporary charge is still posted on my credit card. Do the other "cancelled" smb people see the same thing or have I fallen through a crack and still have a shot at getting one?


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ordered 8/20 around 2pm. Confirmation recieved later that day. Nothing heard since then. Charge disappeared from my debit card a few days later. Just noticed my account has had the charge reapplied but my confirmation hasn't been updated. Wonder if something special will be waiting for me when I get home.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just to update everyone. My charge had disappeared off my bank account last week for the TP. Originally showed ship date of 8/25. Then it changed to 8/29. Just checked my bank account and the charge for the TP is bank on by bank account again. Maybe it will actually ship today!

EDIT:
Just looked at the new charge on my bank account and it shows as preauthorization and shows a date of 9/1. I'm guessing 9/1 would be the day the preauthorization drops off.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Another one of my orders was updated today to show a shipping date of 9/4, which is rather funny as shipping carrier in the US are closed for the labor day weekend and it would be impossible to even have a shipment picked up or put on any kind of truck until 9/6 at the earliest. So the looks like another make believe shipping date from the make believe company. And we wonder why it is closed its hardware business.


----------



## spikiermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

pantrybear said:


> I got a touchpad in my smb cart on Saturday (8/20) but couldn't complete the order. I completed it on Monday morning at 7am. On Tuesday, I got a confirmation email. On Wednesday I got a cancellation email.
> 
> However, if I check order status, the order is still there, status is "admin" and delivery date is sept 1. The temporary charge is still posted on my credit card. Do the other "cancelled" smb people see the same thing or have I fallen through a crack and still have a shot at getting one?


According to the faq posted by HP, it looks like you placed your order too late.



> For orders placed after 4am CT on Monday 22nd August, US SMB had already sold out of HP TouchPad. We are unable to fulfill these orders and they have been cancelled. If you saw a reserve hold for the amount of your order on your credit card, no actual charges have been made and this reserve hold will be released now that the order has been cancelled.


For everyone, more info about touchpad orders from HP stores:
http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/Answering-Your-Questions-Part-2/ba-p/68749


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

so im confused....i have the order confirmation from when i placed the order and it states that my order has been submitted for processing and will be reviewed on 8/21 at 1:50am. i did not get an email from hp until 8/22 at 6.05am .....did i get my order in on time? If i go to check on order status it is still there and i never received a cancellation notice....should i contact them??? so confused i just want my touchpad!!!


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got through to HP...Talked to the rep and gave him my order number which was placed on the 21st of august at around 1:30 am.

Estimated time to get it in from the warehouse and ship to me..6-8 weeks!...ROFL...time for me to slit my wrists...-_-

I hope that rep was HEAVILY exaggerating...


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

oh wow! ha! on the positive side if it takes that long to get them here, the might have a fully working android port.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

aevasqu2 said:


> oh wow! ha! on the positive side if it takes that long to get them here, the might have a fully working android port.


I guess that's one way to put a positive spIn On things!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

aevasqu2 said:


> oh wow! ha! on the positive side if it takes that long to get them here, the might have a fully working android port.


I got my tablet a few days ago, I've hardly used it. WebOS just isn't for me. So even though I already have mine, I won't really be using it anyway until android is working anyway.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Kamrooz said:


> Just got through to HP...Talked to the rep and gave him my order number which was placed on the 21st of august at around 1:30 am.
> 
> Estimated time to get it in from the warehouse and ship to me..6-8 weeks!...ROFL...time for me to slit my wrists...-_-
> 
> I hope that rep was HEAVILY exaggerating...


Wow, I placed mine on August 20th at 9:54pm, i got a confirmation email shipping out on the 6th, arriving on the 7th. I can't believe that it actually might take that long, most likely just the standard business practice of "6-8 weeks".


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well even though hp smb charged my bank account again for the touchpad(hold) and I had a ship date of 8/29 there is still no news, email, update of any sort. It still shows delivery date of 9/2 but I'm not expecting that at all. I figure about tomorrow the hold on my account that's actually dated 9/1 will drop off for the second time!


----------



## mrviper100 (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone else received a cancellation email? I'm assuming if you did NOT get a cancellation email they are going to fulfill your order.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

It really depends on when you ordered it..if you missed the cut off you will get a cancellation email, if not you will probably not get a shipping update for a few weeks. I'm still waiting on my shipping email.


----------



## ryanoy (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, this is what i found on HP SMB website.

You can check your order status here. If your order is not recognized, please check your order status again the next business day. When inventory has been allocated the status will change to "shipped." Please note that planned ship and delivery dates on the order status page are not accurate for TouchPad orders. You can only be certain that we have identified a unit to fulfill your order once the order status shows a shipment tracking number.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

You can check the tracking here if you didn't already know about this site. I had a hard time finding it at first.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered 1, 16GB on August 20th from SMB and have had my order status in "admin" for 10 days now, no correspondences since the initial confirmation email. I called HP today and was told 6-8 weeks. I asked if it was canceled and they assured me it was not.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> I ordered 1, 16GB on August 20th from SMB and have had my order status in "admin" for 10 days now, no correspondences since the initial confirmation email. I called HP today and was told 6-8 weeks. I asked if it was canceled and they assured me it was not.


Wow, I too ordered on 8/20 around 2pm cst. My order status has been on admin since the day of the order. I've had a hold put on my card, taken off and as of now the hold they put on my card again this past Tuesday is still there. However the hold is dated 9/1 so it'll either post to my bank account tomorrow or HP will drop the hold again. Original delivery date was 9/1 now it's 9/2 so maybe it'll just be here in the next day or so. If I remember right someone had posted that they received no notification until 5 hours before it was delivered. I'm not to far away from just saying to heck with it and checking into canceling the order.


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

shane369 said:


> Wow, I too ordered on 8/20 around 2pm cst. My order status has been on admin since the day of the order. I've had a hold put on my card, taken off and as of now the hold they put on my card again this past Tuesday is still there. However the hold is dated 9/1 so it'll either post to my bank account tomorrow or HP will drop the hold again. Original delivery date was 9/1 now it's 9/2 so maybe it'll just be here in the next day or so. If I remember right someone had posted that they received no notification until 5 hours before it was delivered. I'm not to far away from just saying to heck with it and checking into canceling the order.


I had a hold placed on my Credit Card as well and it has been there for two days. The delivery date on both places to check order were the 31st, so i was hopefull to receive something today, however that did not happen. upon returning to check my status delivery date has been re-upated to "date to follow." Looks like it will be a few weeks for all of us.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wonder if they're going to keep authorizing our credit/debit cards every week!! Beyond ridiculous!

Well just checked my account and the newest charge from smb has dropped off again!


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep. Me too.


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

Just checked my order status through the SMB website and the Planned Delivery Date has been updated to "Date will follow."


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

TheManOTheHour said:


> Just checked my order status through the SMB website and the Planned Delivery Date has been updated to "Date will follow."


Depending on when you check your status, mine has said this every day for 5 days. Today the charge on my card (the pending charge) dissepeared after being there for a week. Also the date of my expected delivery updates every day and has so for a week. If you go to the main small business site it tells you that the only time your shipment has actually been processed and that you WILL be receiving your touchpads is when you get an actual shipment number. Otherwise the system will do this each and every single day without actually shipping anything . sorry.


----------



## JustK (Aug 21, 2011)

They charged my card again (Tuesday) after it has been removed ... still no tracking information available and estimated shipping was 8/25/11. Ordered 8/20/11 5pm


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Getting the authorization on the card every week or so is normal until the product ships, no real updates for me but HP did send emails out last week to a decent batch of people telling them that they will get their orders, its just delayed by several weeks. In the end, if you ordered before the cutoff date you in theory will be fine, just going to take until the end of the month or so to get to you.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation...Pad-returns-with-up-to-200-000-new-99-tablets


----------



## Viking (Aug 23, 2011)

Just received the following email from HP for an SMB order:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject: Your HP TouchPad will be delivered in 6-8 weeks

Important information regarding your HP TouchPad order
HP.com
HP Small and Medium Business Customer,

Thank you for your interest in webOS and the HP TouchPad - the response to our price reduction has been overwhelming - both in terms of volume and in the energy and enthusiasm it has generated in our customers.

It has taken us longer than anticipated to work through the high volume of orders that were received. We apologize for any uncertainty this caused, but we are now in a position to understand our ability to fulfill your order.

Your order will be fulfilled at the discounted price. However, we do not have enough stock to satisfy your order at this time. It will take 6-8 weeks to build enough HP TouchPads to meet our current commitments, during which time your order will then ship from this stock with free ground shipping. You will receive a shipping notification with tracking number once your order has shipped. We apologize that these timelines are longer than indicated on the website at time of purchase.

At the significantly reduced price, the HP TouchPad does not qualify for our standard 30 day return policy and is not returnable.

If this delay is not acceptable, please send an email to [email protected] with your instructions for cancellation within a week. Be sure to include your HP order number and the name and ship-to address on the order. Also please indicate clearly if this is the only order requiring cancellation or if you wish all orders in your name to be canceled. You will receive an automated cancel notification when your order cancellation request has been processed. Please be aware, however, that cancellations cannot be reversed, and our US SMB store has sold out of HP TouchPad and will not make any further available for sale.

We are pleased that we will be able to fulfill your order and look forward to you joining the exciting community of webOS!

Sincerely,
Your HP Small and Medium Business Team
www.hp.com/go/touchpadFAQ
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the same. :sad:


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I got a different email on Monday. I ordered on Sept 20th, about 11am EST.

Thank you for your interest in webOS and the HP TouchPad order XXXXXXXXXX
The response to our price reduction has been overwhelming - both in terms of volume and in the energy and enthusiasm it has generated in our customers.

It has taken us longer than anticipated to work through the high volume of orders that were received. We apologize for any uncertainty this caused, but we are now in a position to understand our ability to fulfill your order.

Your order will be fulfilled at the discounted price. As we sold out of our existing stock very quickly, we are in the process of re-allocating stock to SMB customers. We should receive this stock within 2 weeks, at which time your order will then ship with free ground shipping. You will receive a shipping notification with a tracking number once your order has shipped. We apologize that these timelines are longer than indicated on the website at time of purchase.

At the significantly reduced price, the HP TouchPad does not qualify for our standard 30 day return policy and is not returnable.

If you used a credit card for your purchase: Please check the expiration date of the card used for your TouchPad purchase. If it is set to expire within the next 2 weeks, you will need to contact HP immediately to update the expiration or provide a new card number. You can call 1-800-888-0292, opt 3 to speak to an SMB representative or you can send an email to [email protected] with the subject line "CREDIT CARD CALL-BACK." Please provide the name on the order, the HP order number and a phone number where you can be reached, and a Customer Service Representative will call you back to update the credit card information. Also note that the credit card used for the purchase will be charged at the time of shipment.


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

I also received the "6 - 8 Weeks" email from HP today. Bummer. Maybe it'll just have to be a Christmas present to myself? Haha...


----------



## pahealton (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey at least it means we are still in line to get one delivered and have not been forgotten. I got the same letter today and since I am 51 years old I am in more of a hurry then you young whippersnappers  . I guess we wait and watch the forum so we know what is going on.

Be well all and remember...if all else fails-eat more chocolate!


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder what the deal is? As a previous poster mentioned I got the same email last Friday but it makes no mention of a 6-8 week wait time.


----------

